# IELTS required for EP?



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Is EILTS a requirement to work in Singapore? Also is it required for social/visit or student visa?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

For EP, not required.

For student Visa, depends upon the institution that is accepting you

For social ?? Well, I am confused .. why would they ask IELTS for Social visa ?


----------

